# Hero's of Old, Hero's of Now- A Deeds Not Words Story Hour



## Moe Ronalds (Oct 3, 2002)

(Just a little intro to my Deeds Not Words Storyhour- which will be updated as often as possible)

For a long while, all on earth was normal. Everything was orderly and rational, and nothing broke any of the laws that had been decided to govern the goings on in the universe. Then, in the year 1970, something astounding happened. 

Suddenly, people all over the world were showing signs of frighteningly potent power. Some, were true champions. Indeed, the most famous of these heroes, these superheroes, banded together, and called themselves the exalted. They were well known and well recieved everywhere, as the common man's last defense against the insidious evils that threatened the world. 

The most insidious of these evils was a man named The Raven. Known not only for his amazing psionic abilities, but also because he was easily the most cruel man to ever live. He saw his tremendous power as a right, more than a tool. He believed that he could use his power to rule over the earth- commanding all beneath him through their own fear, greed, and weakness. He was not a stupid man, by any means however. Which insured that while he was the most hated enemy of the exalted, they only ever faced him head to head once. The one time that he managed to slip up. 

The exalted, lead by their heroic commander The Krypto Knight, faced off against The Raven in the main control room of his arctic-based doomsday device (because EVERY major villain has one). The battle was long and bloody, but finally The Raven was destroyed when all the power of his doomsday device was focussed solely on him- leaving behind nothing but an ash stain on the floor.  

Soon after this, there was an abrupt drop in the number of super-powered beings on planet earth. And, in the year 1975, the exalted split up, after a combination of fights within the group and the fact that they were no unnecessary drove a permenant wedge between Krypto-Knight, and the group's second in command (yay, another cliche!) The Mantis- a man whose super-human fighting skill was unmatched. 

After the group split up, life on earth returned to normal. There were no super-beings of note, though the occaisional "man of steel" or "amazing spider-man" would pop up and be in the news for a week or so before slipping into the status of urban legend after too much dormancy, and ultimately becoming totally forgotten. And life on earth would return to normal, without another huge burst in the super-human population ever again occuring... until now


----------



## Moe Ronalds (Oct 5, 2002)

*The Heroes*

*Spike:* (this is the dude's name. Not his super heroic identity. He decided that his hero just runs around as is) Formerly a soldier for a super-secret government agency, spike is just a normal human being, but he is a human being that is highly skilled with fire-arms. Currently, he has no idea why, because once he left the agency, they erased his memory. They then gave him a nice little severance package, for being such a good soldier. (And when I say nice, I mean that he took the wealth advantage three times. oi...) 

Origin: Human
Class: Mercenary
Alignment: Chaotic Good

*Hell's Angel:* Hell's Angel was born Hope Armageddon (the player is 11 years old, cut her some slack). One day however, Hope went swimming in... something weird. Soon after, her parents were killed by her SUPER BAD ARCH NEMESIS named Dracona. (Kill me now god...  ) Hell's Angel now lives with her younger cousin in an apartment in the city of Goldanuge (the city the campaign is set in)

Origin: Super Human
Class: Martial Artist
Powers: Energy Cone I fire, Flight (has a pair of bat-like wings that are thin enough to fold and hide underneath her clothes most of the day). 
Alignment: Chaotic Good

*Slash:* Jim Doobie (WHY GOD!? WHY CAN'T A SINGLE ONE OF MY PLAYERS COME UP WITH A NORMAL NAME!?!?!?!?) was a normal man, until he bought a MYSTICAL WONDER SWORD (taa-daaah!) at a pawn shop. Now, whenever he weilds it, he can fly and fight better than ever before! Why did he become a super-hero? Blood lust. (I think a little part of me has died typing this) 

Origin: Channeler
Class: Martial Artist
Powers: Flight, Instinctive Fighting II
Alignment: Chaotic Jack-ass (hold me...)


----------



## Malachai_rose (Oct 5, 2002)

*sweet*

*LOL !!!*   

Heh, I love the character back stories  seriously, they sound like you avrage lame superhero origin from back in the day (way back, lol) Anyways lookin forward to seein what kind of mischeif they can get themselves into... and I was wonderin if you know the name of the pawnshop he bought that Uber Mystical Sword at... I've been lookin everywhere and can't seem to find one  well it seems like it should be a fun four color type of campaign, looking forward to reading it


----------



## Moe Ronalds (Oct 5, 2002)

Yeah, the only problem with it being funny is that they were all actually attempting to be serious... Ah well, go with the flow...


----------



## Moe Ronalds (Oct 6, 2002)

*Heroes of Old*

Here's some info on the Exalted (Note: everyone in the campaign world knows who these people are. These guys were insanely famous)

Krypto-Knight: Krypto's mother was a wealthy and highly intelligent scientist. Much of her life was spent dedicated to unlocking the secrets of an odd substance known as Kryptonite. She was so engrossed in her work, that while she was pregnant she refused to halt her research on the material. As a result, when her son was born, his eyes and hair were both a brilliant shade of green. Moreso, when he was 12, he was overcome by a violent wave of nausea. He was bed-ridden for a month, before he suddenly got better. Much better. Bewildered, he councelled a family doctor. He ran a few blood tests, and discovered that there was a strange chemical running through his veins, that had apparently been released upon the start of puberty. As the amount of this chemical in his blood increased, he unlocked strange and mysterious powers. Among them super-human strength, the power to fly, and the mysterious ability to shoot a strange, green energy from his hands. 

Hoping to keep this under-wraps, Krypto was very careful not to expose his powers to anyone other than his immediate family, and the doctor- who his mother paid to quit his current business and become Krypto's personal physician- as well as to make sure he kept quiet. 

One night however, when Krypto was 16, anti-mutant activists- who had somehow found out about Krypto's odd abilities, attacked his home. As Krypto hid inside a closet, the activists badgered his family and the doctor. Finally, they threatened with violence. Krypto, not wanting any harm to befall his loved ones, leapt out and punched out the attackers. 

When Krypto saw what he was capable of, he knew what his calling was. As a man of strength, he would defend the weak. But as he was also a man of sound mind, he knew that he wouldn't be able to go it alone. He then spent the next few years, forming a group of super-men. These Super Heroes, he would later dub The Exalted... 

(More on the other important members of the Exalted later)


----------



## Moe Ronalds (Oct 6, 2002)

*Backstab:*  Krypto met this (at the time) 14 year old when he was on the streets of Tokyo Japan, looking for the building where the man who he was hoping to recruit as the first member of the exalted was rumored to work. Backstab had been living on the streets ever since his parents (who had moved to Japan from America in hopes of becoming Manga artists) had been forced onto the streets when neither of them could find work. Their son, a gifted psion, was also an accomplished theif. His two subtle gifts gave the family what they needed to get by- though his parents didn't know HOW he got his money. Backstab could pick-pocket any mortal man alive he thought. The only trouble was, the green haired Krypto-Knight was no normal man, which Backstab discovered when Krypto's strong hand was locked around the boy's wrist. 

Krypto immediately attempted to haul the boy off to the authorities, while the boy attempted to bribe him to let go the whole way to the police station. Finally, getting desperate, he used his power of telekinesis to fling a nearby brick at Krypto's head. Krypto cursed at the pain the blow had struck, and looked around for the culprit. While he was distracted, Backstab made a run for it, but once again was caught. 

Krypto questioned Backstab for a few minutes, asking how he had managed to throw the brick, before it dawned on him that the child obviously had some sort of extraordinary gift. As soon as this realization came to him, he made Backstab an offer to join the Exalted. Since then, Backstab has been Krypto's closest friend and sort of his "side-kick" in the group, and continued his kinship with him even after the group had split.

*The Mantis:* Dr. Okinawa was perhaps the most famous scientist in Tokyo back in his day. Not only was he an extremely talanted and skilled chemist, but he also had managed to find great spiritual power as well through his years of training in the martial arts. Indeed, it was through his being mentally-sharp in all areas, that he could tell that something was seriously wrong with the world. Everywhere, people were dying, crimes were being commited, and evil ran rampant. A champion, a hero of the people, was needed to protect earth from these threats. And, as noone (to his knowledge) had risen to the occaision, it would be his responsibility as a man of logic to do so. 

It was this attitude that sent the Doctor to start his greatest, and last, experiment ever. The Doctor invented a powerful concoction that would turn the subject into a human weapon. Granting them power and agility that could almost claim to see into the levels of the super-human, as well as extreme fighting skill. Not wanting to put such power in the hands of anyone except someone who not only he could trust more than anyone else, but also who would follow his instructions to the letter, the Doctor saw no better test subject than himself. 

Soon after this, reports of a strange man, dressed all in black, leaping around Tokyo weilding a pair of twin Katanas were popping up. However, the more this dark guardian angel made his presence known, the less he had to do, as most criminals were too frightened to act. 

However, there was a drawback. Incapable of doing any work at all, Dr. Okinawa was soon to be fired from his job. He seemed to have no way he could possibly fund his super-heroics, until one night he was confronted by an odd, green-haired man, and his young ward. For several years after this, the Mantis was an active.... if reluctant... member of The Exalted. However, while he had been made Second in Command of the group, he considered Krypto's methods of super-heroics to be flawed, and the two's constant arguments drove the group apart. Now, it is unknown what happened to the Dr., as well as his other identity, the Mantis. However, the occaissional report of a strange man weilding twin katanas will always pop up in Tokyo in times of great distress. Perhaps they are all copy-cats, all seeking to take a little bit of the Mantis's fame. Perhaps the doctor even puts them up to it, to keep the message that heroes still exist alive. Or maybe, The Mantis still defends the weak in times of great distress...


----------



## Moe Ronalds (Oct 6, 2002)

*The Divine Devil:* Damien Eden was an incredibly evil, and sadistic teen. Dressing in the most horrific clothing and wearing chains, spikes and the like, it was obvious from looking at him that he wasn't any boyscout. But Damien had one thing holding him back from indulging in all of his darkest fantasies- many of which were quite violent. THe thing holding Damien back- was his father. Damien was, unfortunately for him he thought, the bad seed son of the god of virtue. And a demanding god he was. Though Damien had the power of a demi-god on his side, his father was a full fledged deity, and thus could do away with his son in a snap. So, Damien was forced to do as his father willed. And his father willed for him to actively seek out, and join The Exalted. 

Though Damien's sinister costume (a black trenchcoat with a flame-pattern, and a black full-body suit with two golden D's burned onto a devil's scalp emblazoned onto his chest) and obviously dark heart (on first meeting them, he said he would gladly feed them into a wood chipper- slowly. If it weren't for his father's demands.) worried the virtuous warriors, they were also frightened of earning the scorn of a deity. 

Over time, as the group started to break up, Damien saw his chance of escape. Almost giddily, he did his best to add fuel to the fire that would consume the exalted, and leave them scattered about. After the group broke up, however, Damien's father certainly didn't leave him alone. For years afterwards he worked for the local police department before he was allowed to retire from the life-saving business. Of course, he wasn't allowed to indulge in anything he REALLY wanted to do, and seeing as he was partly immortal, he knew it would be a long time until he was allowed to die and be over with it. Now, he spends his days sculpting caricatures of humans and torturing them, slowly going mad from the constant urges of his dark nature. 

*The Rose:* There are few examples of heroes just in the buisness for the fun of it more blatant than The Rose. Using his affinity with Flora and his natural charm, The Rose is never without a line of female companions waiting for a night out. This is why, when The Exalted came to him, offering him a job, he immediately agreed. He knew it would be risky- which he liked, but he also knew it would bring them fame, which he REALLY liked. 

Using his natural abilities, and his skill with the rapier, The Rose was a welcome addition to the team. And when the team eventually split up, The Rose was perhaps the only member not emotionally affected whatsoever. In fact, after they split up he lived much as he had before- though, several dollars richer through the various Action Figure royalties.


----------



## Moe Ronalds (Oct 12, 2002)

Spike was sitting in the local pawn shop (WHAT IS WITH THESE PEOPLE AND THE ***** PAWN SHOP!?!?!?), hoping to purchase a Saturday Night Special (to compliment the backpack full of concealed weapons.) when one of the TVs inside it broke out with an important news bulletin. 

According to the female news anchor on the TV, the arch-villain The Raven from years past was terrorizing the city near the Goldenuge City Museum. There had been no casualties yet, but massive property damage had occured. The camera then swerved to show The Raven firing at a crowd of frightened Nuns, barely missing. He then smiled at the camera, and shot a bolt right into the lense. Much static occured. 

Spike ran out of the pawn shop, conveniently wearing his bullet-proof vest and armored shirt. He made his way to wear The Raven was attacking. A bat-winged girl in an odd costume was also there, firing from a pistol she had brought (TOTALLY IGNORING THE FACT THAT SHE CAN MAKE FIRE COME FROM HER HANDS!!!) and horribly missing. Spike took one of his big guns out of his back pack and let out a few rounds. Angrily, The Raven shot several blasts of white energy and flew onto the nearest city roof, taunting the heroes to follow him. 

Spike rushed inside the building and made his way up the elevator, while Hell's Angel flew her way there. She landed on the building, and tried to let out some flame. Spike made his way onto the roof, and suddenly it disppeared beneath his feet. THe three of them fell through darkness before landing very comfortably on some sort of cussion. In front of them was an old man with bright green eyes sitting in a wheel chair. He looked at Raven angrily. "Backstab I saw the footage. Don't you think you could have avoided breaking anything?" 

Raven pulled off his mask to reveal the face of a middle-aged man with graying hair. "You TOLD me to act like The Ra-"

"DON'T SAY THE NAME!!!" The old man screamed suddenly. He looked around as though he expected the dead specter to attack them from above. 

The old man calmed down. "Is this them then? The only two that answered the call?"

"What the **** are you two talking about?" Spike asked suspiciously. 

The old man sighed. "I don't know how best to finesse this situation, so I'm going to be very blunt about it. This was a test. This was only a test. Had this been an actual emergency then you two would have most likely died. Nonetheless, you acted heroically, and you have super-heroic abilities. Thus, I come to you, asking if you two will join a group we are forming."

"What is this about a group? WHo are you? Why did you need us?" Hell's Angel asked, confused. 

The old man sighed again. "I'm sure you're both aware of the deeds of the Exalted, years ago. They disbanded when there seemed to be no need of them anymore. Now, the same magnitude of evil that The Exalted once exterminated are on the rise again. We need people like you to join a group called the Neo-Exalted, to put a stop to these evils."

Spike looked at the gun he held in his hand. He had no clue how he had learned to weild it, but he knew it was important for him to use it to protect. Perhaps his skills with his weapon of choice were some sort of super power... Either way, he'd be of great help... "I'll join..." He found himself saying. 

Hell's Angel nodded as well. She didn't think anything. But this was a super-hero story so obviously this is what she was supposed to do, so why not? 

The old man grinned. "Then, that makes three..." Another man stepped from the shadows. He was dressed in ninja-gear, and strapped to his back was a sword. He didn't say anything. Or do anything except step out of the shadows. Despite the constant prodding of the great being known only as "GM." 

"As for who we are, I'm sure you'll be humbled to be in the presence of two of the greatest super-heroes to ever live. The legendary Krypto-Knight, and his once-young ward Backstab!" 

"Okay, whatever." Was Spike's response. "Now how do we get out of here?" 

"Well, we can't really trust you with the location of our base, so instead..." Backstab nodded and closed his eyes. Purple energy flooded Spike and Hell's Angel's minds, and the next thing they knew they were lying on the floor of their respective homesteads, with a collossal headache. 

(more Later today or tomorrow hopefully!)


----------

